# Facebook and Flickr contacts



## The_Traveler (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm interested in increasing my visibility so I'm starting to send images to Flickr and FB.

Thus I'd like to contact as many of you people who post there as possible.

on Flickr I am Lew the Photographer
on FB Lew Lorton


----------



## binga63 (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi Lew you would be easier to find on Facebook if you included the traveler in the description
[h=2]Lew Lorton (TheTraveler)[/h]
have added a friend request 
Chris Crossley


----------



## mishele (Mar 29, 2013)

Like I want to let you know where I live!!


----------



## IByte (Mar 29, 2013)

mishele said:


> Like I want to let you know where I live!!



Don't you live in South Dakota?


----------



## mishele (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## IByte (Mar 29, 2013)

mishele said:


>



I kneeew it!!....bumpkin!


----------



## kokonut (Apr 2, 2013)

You may try pinterest or even facebook ads in order to increase the number of your fans in your fb page. Be sure to share your pictures in your fb page!


----------



## sm4him (Apr 2, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> I'm interested in increasing my visibility so I'm starting to send images to Flickr and FB.
> 
> Thus I'd like to contact as many of you people who post there as possible.
> 
> ...



Me too--so I'll add you if you add me back! 

EDIT: I friended you on FB, and you're welcome to friend me back, but actually, I recently started a FB photography page and I'm putting most of my photos there. It's a community "page" so I can't friend people, they have to "like" the page instead--if you're so inclined, feel free--it's Sharon Monett Photography.


----------



## EIngerson (Apr 2, 2013)

I hit you up Lew. 

Eric Ingerson


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 2, 2013)

Already friends with you on the book of faces. I just happen to be that cool.


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 2, 2013)

added on Flickr!


----------

